
Awesome Dotfiles - tosh
https://github.com/webpro/awesome-dotfiles
======
anschwa
The best way I've found to organize dotfiles is to simply use a bare git repo.

> git init --bare $HOME/.dotfiles`

> alias dot="git --git-dir=$HOME/.dotfiles/ \--work-tree=$HOME"

> dot config --local status.showUntrackedFiles no

~~~
hashhar
Oh my god. This is a game changer. Thanks a ton for this enlightenment.

Any gotchas I need to be aware of?

I've been using GNU Stow to manage mine and haven't yet run into issues but it
did bring some fiction.

~~~
Lio
One thing to be aware of is that you need a version of git that supports
—-worktree.

That may or may not be an issue but the version of git that comes with Ubuntu
16.04LTS for example doesn’t support it.

------
blakesterz
I have a totally awesome .bash_aliases file! I've taken all the best things
I've seen from all the best .bash_aliases files around the web. I bet it's
like 1000 lines long.

I can remember about 10 of the things I have in there.

~~~
yesenadam
I'd love to see them! Uh.. I'll make an AskHN now about that.

------
mshockwave
I thought it's about GraphViz dot files

------
jakeogh
related recent thread:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18898523](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18898523)

